# Coding/Billing in South Jersey



## breedlove (Sep 4, 2011)

I currently have my CPC and CBCS.  I am looking for some extra money working from home part time or maybe even a new job if it is closer to home.  I have almost 2 years on the job experience coding and completed a technical school for it.  I am a quick learner and also eager to learn.  

Jennifer Breedlove, CPC
636 Beacon Avenue
Paulsboro, NJ 08066
Cell:  (856) 689-0513
jenolsen13@msn.com


Objective:
To obtain a position as a Medical Coder where I can utilize my knowledge and energy to help the company.

General Qualifications:
Knowledge of HIPPA, ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS and AICRA

Education:
Omega Institute					Pennsauken, NJ			5/2007-12/2008
	Allied Health Medical Billing Specialist-900 Hours
Clearview Regional High School			Mullica Hill, NJ 			9/1993-6/1997

Related Skills:
Medical Terminology			Knowledge of AICRA Law
Anatomy and Physiology			Inpatient & Outpatient Services
Medical Law & Ethics			Third Party Reimbursement
Microsoft Word, Excel,  PowerPoint and Outlook

Certifications:
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
	Certified Professional Coder (CPC)						Exp. 3/2012
National Healthcareer Association (NHA)
	Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS)					Exp. 2/2013

Professional History:
•	Became familiar with company policies and workflows to ensure efficient  processing
•	Resource/contact for auto insurance companies and providers
•	Prepare Code Certifications for use in arbitration
•	Awarded promotion/advancement to a different department after obtaining my CPC

Employment History:
Premier Prizm Solutions				Marlton, NJ			2/2009-Present
	Code Review
	Pre-Certification Associate Resource
Zoom Technology					Mount Holly, NJ			10/2000-11/2008			Electronic/Hydraulic Assembler


----------

